
The Best Code I’ve Ever Written - kiyanwang
https://medium.com/@dickeyxxx/the-best-code-ive-ever-written-afaf96f49535#.fc7s9cv1k
======
88e282102ae2e5b
> I even tried putting up a little animated gif, but despite the rave reviews
> it’s been sitting around for 2 years and has only gained 16 github stars. :(

If I'm working on so many projects that I need a special script just to
navigate between them, there's no way I'll be able to really contribute to any
one of them. Am I not seeing the obvious use case for gh?

~~~
mortar
I'm someone that spends a chunk of time swapping between repos (I'm actively
looking for projects to contribute to), and until now my golang checkouts have
been in a separate directory, so this will save me some time.

------
vertis
Love it. I forked it to add a few more hosts that I use, bitbucket and gitlab

------
itayadler
Brilliant tool!!

